# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  جدول دراسي

## NeeNa..zahrani

:Tr7ib Tr 1 1: 
هل تعانين من ذاكرة سيئة؟؟ :M20(3): 
هل تنسين كثيرا مواعيد اختبارك ووتفاجئين انه بعد يوم او يومين؟؟ :Dontknow:  :Dontknow: 

اليك الحل لهذه المواقف المحرررررجه..

قمت بعمل جدول دراسي مصغر.. عبارة عن مذكرة .. يحتوي على الايام بتواريخها..
 ماعليك الا انك تسجلين المناسبة اللي عندك مثلا اختبار او ندوة مهمه او تسليم بحث او اي عمل تريدين ان تتذكريه..
سجليه في الخانه المناسبة لليوم الذي تريدين..
وحجمه حجم ورقه عادية A4  فهو صغير وسهل..

_اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم وتستفيدوا منه.._

----------


## معمر فجر

شكرا جزيلا على المنتدى وبالتوفيق 
ان هذا المنتدى فيه معلومات كثيرة ومفيدة ووفقكم الله الى ذلك وشكرا الى سعيكم
معمر فجر

----------


## مستشار هرجة

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Zaina

*حلو ماشاالله*

----------


## مستشار سعيد القط

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## n_medo

[rainbow] 
فكرة هاياة 

معاكم حق احنا فعلا محتاجين نعمل كدة
[/rainbow]

----------

